# Abrir cuenta en Suiza



## Holocausto2008 (16 Ene 2008)

Buenos días a todos.

A raíz de un hilo de este mismo subforo, me he convencido de que, ante la que se nos viene encima, puede ser una sabia decisión invertir parte de mi patrimonio en oro.

Coincido en que la motivación debe ser, más que una inversión, un seguro de vida ante un posible corralito, que yo personalmente no descarto.

Dicho ésto, el oro hay que guardarlo en algún sitio. No valen las cajas de los bancos (corralito) y tenerlo en casa tampoco me parece prudente, por lo que me ha venido a la cabeza Suiza. Si Suiza ha sobrevivido a dos guerras mundiales permaneciendo como un reducto de seguridad para el patrimonio, sólo el Apocalipsis cambiaría eso.

Aquí mi pregunta: ¿qué banco recomiendan y cuál es el procedimiento para abrir una cuenta y caja de seguridad en Suiza? Lo de la cuenta es porque si montas ésto, lógicamente también traspasaría mis valores y operaría con ese Banco, entiendo que por Internet. (No tendría sentido hacerlo desde un "openbank" cualquiera).

Mil gracias


----------



## Syndark (16 Ene 2008)

Interesante el post. Yo añado preguntas... Cual es la rentabilidad de una cuenta en suiza y como cotizaria al estado español?


----------



## omoyano (16 Ene 2008)

*cuenta en suiza*

Yo he encontrado esta web y tambien estaria interesado en el tema si me ofrecen una buena rentabilidad y sobre todo,seguridad.


http://switzerland.isyours.com/s/banca/cuentas/oferta_de_cuentas.html


----------



## Syndark (16 Ene 2008)

Cuantos euros son 899 francos suizos?


----------



## Holocausto2008 (16 Ene 2008)

554,22 euros al cambio actual, en este momento.

1 CHF = 0,61648 EUR

¿Por qué lo preguntas?


----------



## Señor Morales (16 Ene 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> A raíz de un hilo de este mismo subforo, me he convencido de que, ante la que se nos viene encima, puede ser una sabia decisión invertir parte de mi patrimonio en oro.
> 
> ...




Le recomiendo un banco pequeño suizo..... como usted sabe los judios extorsionaron hace unos años a los bancos suizos mas grandes por unas supuestas cuentas de victimas del "holocausto" cuyos herederos habian "perdido" los numeros secretos. Los grandes bancos, para evitar la mala publicidad, no fueron a juicio y pagaron a los judios el chantaje (mas de un billon de USD). Es muy posible que los judios chantajeen una vez mas a los bancos suizos, por eso es mejor los bancos pequeños. Ademas, los grandes bancos suizos estan hasta las cejas en el subprime.

La cuenta suiza la puede abrir en euros o francos... le recomiendo francos aunque le den menos interes.

http://swiss-bank-accounts.com/s/preguntas/index.html

http://www.money-net.ch/en/index.htm


----------



## Furby (16 Ene 2008)

¿Qué hay de la confidencialidad de las cuentas suizas? ¿Alguien nos puede ilustrar sobre el tema?


----------



## Holocausto2008 (17 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Le recomiendo un banco pequeño suizo.....
> La cuenta suiza la puede abrir en euros o francos... le recomiendo francos aunque le den menos interes.



Mil gracias por sus aportaciones. Veo que se ha dado cuenta de que era su hilo sobre la compra/venta del oro el que me ha dado pie a dar este paso.

Coincido con que es mejor en francos. Otra posibilidad sería tener dos cuentas, una en euros para el day to day trading y otra en francos como seguro.

Le formulo tres preguntas:

1. ¿Podría sugerir algún banco suizo?

2. ¿Tiene experiencia sobre abrir cuentas en persona? No me inspira confianza abrirla por internet a través de un broker.

3. ¿Qué opina sobre mi razonamiento en relación a lo que tenemos encima y sobre elegir Suiza como refugio?

Le confieso que respeto muchísimo su criterio. Gracias por adelantado por su respuesta.


----------



## Señor Morales (17 Ene 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Mil gracias por sus aportaciones. Veo que se ha dado cuenta de que era su hilo sobre la compra/venta del oro el que me ha dado pie a dar este paso.
> 
> Coincido con que es mejor en francos. Otra posibilidad sería tener dos cuentas, una en euros para el day to day trading y otra en francos como seguro.
> 
> ...



de nada... pense lo de Suiza pero ahora casi no tengo nada de liquido... el resto esta en oro, trigo y azucar  Me daria verguenza ir a Suiza con menos de 100000 euros aunque me imagino que le atenderan correctamente con mas de 50000.....

En cuanto a Suiza, me gusta:

1) que su banco central haya aumentado el que menos su masa monetaria con Japon:

http://www.safehaven.com/showarticle.cfm?id=8083

eso hace pensar que el franco suizo se infla menos y valdra mas.

2) reputacion de Suiza

3) carry trade que puede deshacerse en favor del franco.

4) frontera terrestre con la zona euro por si tengo que pasar la frontera echandome pal monte con mis kilos de oro 

No me gusta de Suiza:

1) sus GRANDES bancos como UBS han comprado deuda basura USA.

2) los suizos han vendido la mitad de su oro... me temo que por presiones americanas para que sean un "team player"

3) la economia suiza esta cada vez mas integrada a la zona euro.

Por lo tanto, no es el refugio ideal, pero el menos malo cercano.

Para guardar las pelas, Suiza pues, para vivir en caso de crisis, Noruega o Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## elias2 (17 Ene 2008)

La verdad es que yo no entiendo como el franco suizo incluso ha bajado algo de valor respecto al euro ultimamente, ¿como es posible? si ellos no inyectan liquidez a mansalva como el trichete, ¿alguna idea o vision para un futuro cercano respecto al franco?


----------



## Señor Morales (18 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> La verdad es que yo no entiendo como el franco suizo incluso ha bajado algo de valor respecto al euro ultimamente, ¿como es posible? si ellos no inyectan liquidez a mansalva como el trichete, ¿alguna idea o vision para un futuro cercano respecto al franco?



por el carry trade, o el diferencial de tipos de interes a favor del euro.....

lo mismo que el yen y el dolar.

cuando las cosas se pongan muy feas, vera usted quienes son las monedas mas fuertes.....el carry trade cuando se deshace es muy violento (todos se precipitan a las salidas al mismo tiempo).


----------



## Celia (18 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> La verdad es que yo no entiendo como el franco suizo incluso ha bajado algo de valor respecto al euro ultimamente, ¿como es posible? si ellos no inyectan liquidez a mansalva como el trichete, ¿alguna idea o vision para un futuro cercano respecto al franco?




Buenos días,

El CHF, está justo donde debe de estar. Mientras que a muchos paises de la zona Euro les ahoga su moneda, Suiza exporta alta tecnología y maquinaria gracias en primer lugar a: su calidad, seriedad y experiencia en las exportaciones, y por supuesto a la moneda que es algo más baja.

Aquí esperamos que el valor del CHF no suba, pero siempre que las cosas andan revueltas, lo primero que ocurre és; que empieza a entrar dinero y eso nos podría subir de valor nuestra moneda.


----------



## Celia (18 Ene 2008)

Ah!, para el que busque bancos suizos, les podría recomendar el Kantonalbank, como banco grande y multitud de bancos pequeños que están muy bien con top-service etc...:


----------



## KXT (19 Ene 2008)

Celia dijo:


> Ah!, para el que busque bancos suizos, les podría recomendar el Kantonalbank, como banco grande y multitud de bancos pequeños que están muy bien con top-service etc...:



¿Alguna forma de abrir una cuenta en ese banco desde España?


----------



## Mancini (19 Ene 2008)

Tan forrados estais como para plantearos abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo?


----------



## Celia (20 Ene 2008)

KXT dijo:


> ¿Alguna forma de abrir una cuenta en ese banco desde España?




Me imagino que sí, no tienes más que ponerte en contacto, hay varias vías.


----------



## Celia (20 Ene 2008)

Mancini dijo:


> Tan forrados estais como para plantearos abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo?




Uy, gente forrada hay en todas partes, hasta en las más insospechadas.


----------



## elias2 (22 Ene 2008)

Aun asi, Suiza ya no es lo que era, tambien Suiza y los demas bancos centrales europeos han vendido gran parte de sus reservas de oro


----------



## KXT (22 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Aun asi, Suiza ya no es lo que era, tambien Suiza y los demas bancos centrales europeos han vendido gran parte de sus reservas de oro



¿Y qué alternativas a Suiza podría haber?


----------



## KXT (22 Ene 2008)

Duplicado.


----------



## Celia (22 Ene 2008)

KXT dijo:


> Duplicado.



Puedes probar en Luxemburgo, pero no tienen "secreto bancario".
El CHF es una buena alternativa y si no pregúntaselo a los alemanes en especial que son de nuestros mejores clientes.


----------



## KXT (22 Ene 2008)

Celia dijo:


> Puedes probar en Luxemburgo, pero no tienen "secreto bancario".
> El CHF es una buena alternativa y si no pregúntaselo a los alemanes en especial que son de nuestros mejores clientes.



El secreto bancario para mi no es demasiado importante, porque el dinero que tengo es completamente limpio...
Lo que sí que me gusta de Suiza es su solidez histórica ante las crisis, y que tengan una moneda independiente del euro y muy sólida. Lo que pasa es que no sé como abrir una cuenta en Suiza sin tener que ir allí... ¿Cualquier banco suizo me atendería en francés perfectamente no? Lo pregunto porque mi madre habla francés, y podría intentar convencerla de ir a suiza a abrir una cuenta(aunque va a pensar que estoy loco XD).


----------



## Celia (22 Ene 2008)

KXT dijo:


> El secreto bancario para mi no es demasiado importante, porque el dinero que tengo es completamente limpio...
> Lo que sí que me gusta de Suiza es su solidez histórica ante las crisis, y que tengan una moneda independiente del euro y muy sólida. Lo que pasa es que no sé como abrir una cuenta en Suiza sin tener que ir allí... ¿Cualquier banco suizo me atendería en francés perfectamente no? Lo pregunto porque mi madre habla francés, y podría intentar convencerla de ir a suiza a abrir una cuenta(aunque va a pensar que estoy loco XD).




El secreto bancario no se refiere necesariamente a dinero poco claro por decirlo de alguna manera, sino a que se preserva la intimidad de los datos personales.

El dinero de naturaleza criminal, como el que puede ser derivado de mercado de drogas, se analiza con lupa en secciones especializadas para ello y el dinero que antes, y digo antes porque hace tiempo que no és así, procedía de dictaduras y robos a la población, queda confiscado hasta que los gobiernos garanticen que no hay corrupción y pasar a su devolución. 


No tendrás ningún problema en entenderte en francés y hasta te podrán dar servicio en castellano. 
Si te puedo ayudar en algo, no dudes en comentarlo.


----------



## KXT (23 Ene 2008)

Muchas gracias 
Una pregunta, que igual es un poco tonta... ¿En Suiza una cuenta puede tener más de un titular? Me refiero como en España, que puede haber varios titulares de una cuenta con los mismos derechos... Supongo que en Suiza se podrá también, pero como el sistema suizo bancario es algo particular, lo pregunto...


----------



## Celia (23 Ene 2008)

KXT dijo:


> Muchas gracias
> Una pregunta, que igual es un poco tonta... ¿En Suiza una cuenta puede tener más de un titular? Me refiero como en España, que puede haber varios titulares de una cuenta con los mismos derechos... Supongo que en Suiza se podrá también, pero como el sistema suizo bancario es algo particular, lo pregunto...



Sí, sí, claro qué es posible.


----------



## KXT (23 Ene 2008)

Celia dijo:


> Ah!, para el que busque bancos suizos, les podría recomendar el Kantonalbank, como banco grande y multitud de bancos pequeños que están muy bien con top-service etc...:



He estado echando un ojo a la web del Kantonalbank, y he visto que es una agrupación de 24 bancos... Mi duda es: ¿la cuenta te la abres para el Kantonalbank en general, o sólo para uno de esos bancos, sin tener luego relación con los demás del grupo? Por cierto, ¿qué tal ves el Banque Cantonale de Genève?
De vista a hacer las gestiones usando francés, supongo que las ciudades más adecuadas serían Ginebra o Lausana ¿no? ¿En Zurich nos podríamos apañar con el francés sin problemas?
Disculpa que te acribille a preguntas, pero como ves ando muy perdido y la verdad es que no había tenido hasta ahora la ocasión de preguntarle estas cosas a alguien que viva en Suiza.
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## roebek (23 Ene 2008)

Celia dijo:


> Puedes probar en Luxemburgo, pero no tienen "secreto bancario".
> El CHF es una buena alternativa y si no pregúntaselo a los alemanes en especial que son de nuestros mejores clientes.



Para mí Luxemburgo no es alternativa porque están en la zona euro. No me entero de mucho, pero a estas alturas me planteo recurrir al franco suizo como posible refugio ante devaluaciones del euro y ya directamente al oro/plata en previsión de un escenario de quiebra. Ante todo con la idea de diversificar, para tener más vías de salida cuando esto se ponga peor. 

¿Cuál sería la forma más barata de comprar francos suizos? Aparte de abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo, claro.

Y Celia, gracias por ser nuestro topo burbujista por Helvetia  A mí al menos tu información me está resultando de ayuda.


----------



## Celia (23 Ene 2008)

KXT dijo:


> He estado echando un ojo a la web del Kantonalbank, y he visto que es una agrupación de 24 bancos... Mi duda es: ¿la cuenta te la abres para el Kantonalbank en general, o sólo para uno de esos bancos, sin tener luego relación con los demás del grupo? Por cierto, ¿qué tal ves el Banque Cantonale de Genève?
> De vista a hacer las gestiones usando francés, supongo que las ciudades más adecuadas serían Ginebra o Lausana ¿no? ¿En Zurich nos podríamos apañar con el francés sin problemas?
> Disculpa que te acribille a preguntas, pero como ves ando muy perdido y la verdad es que no había tenido hasta ahora la ocasión de preguntarle estas cosas a alguien que viva en Suiza.
> Muchísimas gracias




No te preocupes, no me molesta en absoluto.

Los bancos cantonales tienen todos las mismas estructuras. Depende de cual de los tres idiomas oficiales, (bueno cuatro), la gente se decide por uno u otro. También depende del Cantón dónde vivas independientemente del idioma. 
El dato más decisivo para decidirse por el Kantonalbank és; que tiene las garantías del Kanton, a diferencia de un USB por ejemplo, aunque ahí también hay sus excepciones, cuando hay problemas el gobierno y los ciudadanos, que siempre se toman en cuenta a la hora de decidir, aseguradoras potentes etc..., no dejan al banco colgado, no interesa eso a nadie.

Por el idioma, no te preocupes casi todo el mundo sábe varios idiomas y a nivel bancario: más.

En fin, espero que esta información adicional te haya aportado algún dato más.


----------



## Celia (23 Ene 2008)

roebek dijo:


> Para mí Luxemburgo no es alternativa porque están en la zona euro. No me entero de mucho, pero a estas alturas me planteo recurrir al franco suizo como posible refugio ante devaluaciones del euro y ya directamente al oro/plata en previsión de un escenario de quiebra. Ante todo con la idea de diversificar, para tener más vías de salida cuando esto se ponga peor.
> 
> ¿Cuál sería la forma más barata de comprar francos suizos? Aparte de abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo, claro.
> 
> Y Celia, gracias por ser nuestro topo burbujista por Helvetia  A mí al menos tu información me está resultando de ayuda.




Ja ja ja...me tengo que reir porque mi profesión es absolutamente creativa y de repente me veo en unos temas de finanzas y divisas que en el fondo nunca he practicado así. 
Claro que en Suiza és inevitable hablar de bancos, les tenemos "un cierto aprecio" aunque a veces sean malos niños, generalmente siempre sacan buenas notas.

Referente a la forma más interesante para adquirir CHF, pienso que depende de la cantidad, algo que por supuesto no vas a exponer por este medio. 
Te lo puedo averiguar, pero para eso necesito saber cuánto aprox. vas a querer invertir, porque mi lógica me dice que ha de estar relacionado.
También creo que depende como quieras utilizar el dinero, si lo vas a dejar durante un tiempo o lo necesitas de vez en cuando. Para esto último, tal vez te convendría hacer dos cuentas de diferentes características.

Algo a tener en cuenta és; que en Suiza al no estar en UE, conlleva más gastos a la hora de hacer giros de dinero a un país de la zona euro. Exáctamente 31 CHF.


----------



## Celia (25 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Aun asi, Suiza ya no es lo que era, tambien Suiza y los demas bancos centrales europeos han vendido gran parte de sus reservas de oro



El Nationalbank cuenta, según los últimos datos, con: 1.145 Toneladas de oro, y teniendo en cuenta el precio que ha alcanzado...la verdad es que estamos contentos.


----------



## elias2 (25 Ene 2008)

Celia dijo:


> El Nationalbank cuenta, según los últimos datos, con: 1.145 Toneladas de oro, y teniendo en cuenta el precio que ha alcanzado...la verdad es que estamos contentos.



¿oro fisico o en papelitos?,, si es oro fisico me quito el sombrero..................................pero no me fio de ningun banco.........................¡que me enseñen el ORO¡


----------



## Celia (25 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> ¿oro fisico o en papelitos?,, si es oro fisico me quito el sombrero..................................pero no me fio de ningun banco.........................¡que me enseñen el ORO¡




Jajaja, me informaré si hacen visitas "by appointment".


----------



## Señor Morales (25 Ene 2008)

Celia dijo:


> El Nationalbank cuenta, según los últimos datos, con: 1.145 Toneladas de oro, y teniendo en cuenta el precio que ha alcanzado...la verdad es que estamos contentos.



y han vendido otras tantas en los dos ultimos años. Suiza esta tan expuesta a las amenazas del amigo americano como España.


----------



## Celia (26 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> y han vendido otras tantas en los dos ultimos años. Suiza esta tan expuesta a las amenazas del amigo americano como España.




Sr. Morales, encantada.

Tal vez, pero con diferentes consecuencias.


----------



## Celia (26 Ene 2008)

*reservas de oro*

Y respecto a la venta de reservas de oro, en 1999 si no me equivoco, hubo un acuerdo de los bancos centrales para vender parte de dichas reservas, a ese pacto se sumó Suiza.

La reserva de oro en España se ha reducido también casi a la mitad, por eso les quedan 280 toneladas, algo es algo.

Quiero que quede constancia de que yo estoy de acuerdo y recibí positivamente el aquel pacto.


----------



## Señor Morales (27 Ene 2008)

Celia dijo:


> Y respecto a la venta de reservas de oro, en 1999 si no me equivoco, hubo un acuerdo de los bancos centrales para vender parte de dichas reservas, a ese pacto se sumó Suiza.
> 
> La reserva de oro en España se ha reducido también casi a la mitad, por eso les quedan 280 toneladas, algo es algo.
> 
> Quiero que quede constancia de que yo estoy de acuerdo y recibí positivamente el aquel pacto.



pues ya les queda poca municion a los bancos centrales para manipular el precio del oro... si es que les queda algo de oro claro.


----------



## Celia (27 Ene 2008)

Quedarles si les queda, desde luego al que más tenía, más le ha quedado tras las ventas, pero por otro lado, no había otra que ponerse de acuerdo. Y lo digo porque a ese acuerdo se llegó fundamentalmente porque el precio del oro estaba por los suelos y se quiso frenar la caida de los mismos.
Con las ganancias que aporta la revalorización, al menos aquí, se ha inyectado en sanear las arcas del estado para otros menesteres o necesidades públicas. El oro no está en la banca privada, así que todo queda "en casa".

Hace unos días leí por aquí: "los bancos suizos están hasta las cejas con el tema de las hipotecas de EE.UU." 
Hasta las cejas no, UBS ha tenido grandes pérdidas y algo el Credit Suisse, pero no están ni hasta el cuello que está algo más abajo que las cejas.

No quisiera despertar la sensación de que estoy de acuerdo con la política de los bancos en Suiza. Son terriblemente duros (los grandes) y solo te puedes pasear por sus oficinas cuando tienes tanto como vas a pedir y eso ha llevado a más de una pequeña empresa a la bancarrota.

Eso sí, si les llevas dinero, están encantados y no como en España que cuando alguien que conozco, ha querido reducir su hipoteca para pagar menos mensualidad, no ha podido reducir tanto como quería, parece ser que hay un importe máximo que se permite.


----------



## qaz (28 Ene 2008)

KXT dijo:


> Muchas gracias
> Una pregunta, que igual es un poco tonta... ¿En Suiza una cuenta puede tener más de un titular? Me refiero como en España, que puede haber varios titulares de una cuenta con los mismos derechos... Supongo que en Suiza se podrá también, pero como el sistema suizo bancario es algo particular, lo pregunto...



si se puede



KXT dijo:


> He estado echando un ojo a la web del Kantonalbank, y he visto que es una agrupación de 24 bancos... Mi duda es: ¿la cuenta te la abres para el Kantonalbank en general, o sólo para uno de esos bancos, sin tener luego relación con los demás del grupo? Por cierto, ¿qué tal ves el Banque Cantonale de Genève?
> De vista a hacer las gestiones usando francés, supongo que las ciudades más adecuadas serían Ginebra o Lausana ¿no? ¿En Zurich nos podríamos apañar con el francés sin problemas?
> Disculpa que te acribille a preguntas, pero como ves ando muy perdido y la verdad es que no había tenido hasta ahora la ocasión de preguntarle estas cosas a alguien que viva en Suiza.
> Muchísimas gracias



uyyyy dejalos mejor estar ... y ficha por algun grande.... que en todos sitios se cuecen habas ...



Celia dijo:


> Ja ja ja...me tengo que reir porque mi profesión es absolutamente creativa y de repente me veo en unos temas de finanzas y divisas que en el fondo nunca he practicado así.
> Claro que en Suiza és inevitable hablar de bancos, les tenemos "un cierto aprecio" aunque a veces sean malos niños, generalmente siempre sacan buenas notas.
> 
> Referente a la forma más interesante para adquirir CHF, pienso que depende de la cantidad, algo que por supuesto no vas a exponer por este medio.
> ...



mucho mejor pasar por un cajero y pagar la comision y luego ingresarlo en cuenta (siempre que no hablemos de 100 000€)



Celia dijo:


> Quedarles si les queda, desde luego al que más tenía, más le ha quedado tras las ventas, pero por otro lado, no había otra que ponerse de acuerdo. Y lo digo porque a ese acuerdo se llegó fundamentalmente porque el precio del oro estaba por los suelos y se quiso frenar la caida de los mismos.
> Con las ganancias que aporta la revalorización, al menos aquí, se ha inyectado en sanear las arcas del estado para otros menesteres o necesidades públicas. El oro no está en la banca privada, así que todo queda "en casa".
> 
> Hace unos días leí por aquí: "los bancos suizos están hasta las cejas con el tema de las hipotecas de EE.UU."
> ...



si lo llevas, de brazos abiertos


----------



## flopypoc (24 Feb 2008)

*Abrir cuenta en un banco suizo*

Web recomendable para los que quieran abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo 

Bueno, surfeando por la web me encontre con esta pagina con la cual se me hizo facil abrir mi primera cuenta en un banco suizo. Para los que quieran acceder este es el link 

http://www.swissbankingaccount.net


----------



## isidro666 (24 Feb 2008)

flopypoc dijo:


> Web recomendable para los que quieran abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo
> 
> Bueno, surfeando por la web me encontre con esta pagina con la cual se me hizo facil abrir mi primera cuenta en un banco suizo. Para los que quieran acceder este es el link
> 
> http://www.swissbankingaccount.net



OjO con esto que debe ser un *timo*.

Qué un moderador tome nota de este individuo y de su mensaje.


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2008)

Ay! de estos "vendedores de humo" que se meten a un foro y, en el primer mensaje dejan un spam.

Para peor, con un sitio cutre y seguramente base de una estafa como bien dice *isidro666*.

Todavía piensan que la gente es tonta ?... bueno... la verdad es que...


----------



## KXT (25 Feb 2008)

Lo cierto es que yo esa página sí que la había visto antes, buscando por la red... Por lo que pude deducir, se trata de esta gente: http://www.micheloud.com/ , y en su web se pueden ver incluso recortes de periódicos en los que salen ellos. Parece que son gente seria, pero nunca se sabe...


----------



## Uxo (26 Feb 2008)

Una pregunta:
Porque’ queréis llevar vuestros ahorros en Suiza?
Cual es la ventaja?
Y sobre todo: de cuanto dinero estamos hablando???
Porque’ si hablamos de curritos que quieren llevar sus ahorros me entra la risa.
Me parece extraño que gente que no puede acceder a una vivienda tenga tanto dinero ahorrado que no sabe donde meterlo y se plantea llevarlo en Suiza.

Si de verdad hay gente que tiene miedo que su dinero desaparezca recuerdo a todos que existe hay una ley que protege el ahorrador hasta 20.000 euros por cada entidad.
Además, si quiebra un banco en el 99% de los casos hay otro que se “subroga” la deuda por mantener la cartera de clientes.

La única ventaja de una cuenta en Suiza es la privacy.
Si tenéis millones de euros “negros” que no podéis justificar en hacienda…entonces tiene sentido una cuenta en Suiza.
Y en este último caso a partir del 11 Septiembre 2001 también muchas cosas han cambiado en Suiza.
Esta’ demostrado que las mafias de medio mundo han exportado sus capitales en otros países menos “trasparentes” que Suiza.
Repito, si queréis llevar en Suiza vuestros ahorrillos ganados legalmente para ver como poco a poco pierden valor por la inflación me entra la risa.

Si hay algún funcionario o alcalde de un mini ayuntamiento que no sabe donde meter una propina por parte de una constructora de un millón de euros…entonces es otra historia.


----------



## hijodeputa (26 Feb 2008)

Buenas tardes/noches. Os voy a dar mi humilde opinión sobre las cuentas suizas de manera resumida en función a los comentarios que he leído. 

Para empezar he de decir que he tenido una cuenta suiza durante cinco años en UBS (conocido banco suizo). Sinceramente no recomiendo a nadie abrir una cuenta en cualquier de los bancos suizos posibles, ni presencialmente, ni vía postal. Sinceramente, no es rentable; pues de los intereses se ha se entregar un 30%, esto junto a unos intereses ridículos dan lugar a conformar esta opción como una posibilidad no rentable.

Hay una amenaza aún mayor. Tener una cuenta suiza no es una cuestión de seguridad plena, si dispones de menos de un millón de euros no eres rentable para la confederación helvética, por lo cual buscan la manera de sangrarte a comisiones (el sistema bancario suizo en mucho menos transparente que el español), o bien forzar a repatriar tu numerario a su origen. A la mínima que sospechen que tu dinero tiene una procedencia poco clara, te mandan una carta para reingresar tal en una cuenta bancaria nacional.

Además el caso Liechtenstein va a dar que hablar, en caso de una verdadera crisis como la que "supuestamente" se nos avecina, los gobiernos intervendrán en paraísos fiscales, y aún argumento la procedencia legal de tales capitales, habrá búsqueda de cosquillas a todo aquel que tenga fondos mas allá de nuestras fronteras.

Una vez más, recomiendo guardar los capitales en España (creo en la solvencia del sistema bancario español) o bien invertir en commodities (oro, plata, platino, etc), que por cierto a las 21:16 del dia de hoy 26 de febrero se supera la barrera de los 950 $ la onza troy, record histórico.

Saludos.


----------



## hijodeputa (26 Feb 2008)

KXT dijo:


> Lo cierto es que yo esa página sí que la había visto antes, buscando por la red... Por lo que pude deducir, se trata de esta gente: http://www.micheloud.com/ , y en su web se pueden ver incluso recortes de periódicos en los que salen ellos. Parece que son gente seria, pero nunca se sabe...



Si quieres abrir la cuenta suiza mas barata, lo puedes hacer sin pagar los 500 y pico que piden entrando en la web de Yellownet.ch, yo la abri vía postal y no pagué los honorarios abusivos aquellos.


----------



## KXT (27 Feb 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Si quieres abrir la cuenta suiza mas barata, lo puedes hacer sin pagar los 500 y pico que piden entrando en la web de Yellownet.ch, yo la abri vía postal y no pagué los honorarios abusivos aquellos.



Gracias por la información


----------



## Celia (27 Feb 2008)

Uxo dijo:


> La única ventaja de una cuenta en Suiza es la privacy.
> Si tenéis millones de euros “negros” que no podéis justificar en hacienda…entonces tiene sentido una cuenta en Suiza.
> Y en este último caso a partir del 11 Septiembre 2001 también muchas cosas han cambiado en Suiza.
> D



A partir de 10.000 € todo el dinero que venga del exterior se mira con lupa. Se puede bloquear indefinidamente hasta el esclarecimiento de su procedencia. Si es dinero no declarado en el país de origen, se comprueba que no provenga de remuneraciones delictivas.
Con esto no quiero decir que sea imposible guardar capital en Suiza, pero hay una distinción clara entre dinero negro y dinero sucio.
También existen muchas diferencias entre los Kantones. Por ejemplo entre el Kanton de Zürich y el de Zug.
Llevar dinero a Suiza puede ser muy seguro y rentable, pero es fundamental contar con buen asesor aquí, alguien que te diga lo que se puede o no puede hacer y que tenga buenas ideas.


----------



## ravalero1 (27 Feb 2008)

Celia dijo:


> A partir de 10.000 € todo el dinero que venga del exterior se mira con lupa. Se puede bloquear indefinidamente hasta el esclarecimiento de su procedencia. Si es dinero no declarado en el país de origen, se comprueba que no provenga de remuneraciones delictivas.
> Con esto no quiero decir que sea imposible guardar capital en Suiza, pero hay una distinción clara entre dinero negro y dinero sucio.
> También existen muchas diferencias entre los Kantones. Por ejemplo entre el Kanton de Zürich y el de Zug.
> Llevar dinero a Suiza puede ser muy seguro y rentable, pero es fundamental contar con buen asesor aquí, alguien que te diga lo que se puede o no puede hacer y que tenga buenas ideas.



Y hablando de supuestos. Supongamos que tengo 50.000€ negros, negrísimos. ¿Tendría muchas dificultades para introducirlos en el mercado bancario suizo?
A la hora de ir devolviendo dinero a España desde Suiza, supongo que hacienda me preguntaría que de dónde viene ese dinerillo, ¿no?

Gracias

PD: lo que se aprende en los foros, para que luego digan


----------



## Celia (27 Feb 2008)

ravalero1 dijo:


> Y hablando de supuestos. Supongamos que tengo 50.000€ negros, negrísimos. ¿Tendría muchas dificultades para introducirlos en el mercado bancario suizo?
> A la hora de ir devolviendo dinero a España desde Suiza, supongo que hacienda me preguntaría que de dónde viene ese dinerillo, ¿no?
> 
> Gracias
> ...



Para todo hay sus trucos "legales", pero te tiene que asesorar alguien aquí. Si fuese un blanqueo de dinero, no sería posible. 
Tendrías que invertir en una sociedad ficticia para lo que necesitarías asesores que sepan llevar ese tema al borde de la legalidad.
También puedes colocar el dinero en una Fundación, depende de los requisitos que se exijan en ambos paises.
Tienes que tener claro el motivo por el que quieres depositar aquí el dinero y hasta cuando. 
A todo esto, me imagino que piensas en otra cantidad que 50.000 €


----------



## hijodeputa (27 Feb 2008)

Me reitero una vez más... no trae cuenta abrir una cuenta en Suiza, la Confederación Helvética se las gasta con mala leche.


----------



## ravalero1 (27 Feb 2008)

Celia dijo:


> Para todo hay sus trucos "legales", pero te tiene que asesorar alguien aquí. Si fuese un blanqueo de dinero, no sería posible.
> Tendrías que invertir en una sociedad ficticia para lo que necesitarías asesores que sepan llevar ese tema al borde de la legalidad.
> También puedes colocar el dinero en una Fundación, depende de los requisitos que se exijan en ambos paises.
> Tienes que tener claro el motivo por el que quieres depositar aquí el dinero y hasta cuando.
> A todo esto, me imagino que piensas en otra cantidad que 50.000 €



Muchas gracias
¿La cantidad? Pues he puesto una al azar. A día de hoy no tengo que "calentarme" la cabeza en blanquear "dineros". Realmente era una pregunta de curiosidad, no de "una amigo de un amigo me ha dicho que..." 

Un saludo


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Feb 2008)

Yo no sé si será caro o barato abrir una cuenta en Suiza, lo que sé es que la rentabilidad es muy baja, se paga seguridad y opacidad con rentabilidad, quien quiera poner su dinero en sitio seguro y seguir obteniendo una rentabilidad aceptable lo mejor que puede hacer es suscribir fondos de inversión extrangeros desde comercializadores españoles, y si quieres gestoras suizas las hay de sobra, y buenas, por ejemplo Vontobel, Pictec, UBS...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Feb 2008)

Supongo que este hilo está abierto con la intencionalidad de saber como no perder el dinero si una caja o banco se va a pique tras el 9M, que es el miedo que tiene mucha gente y que está fundado, pues bien, es muy distinto el tener el dinero en cuanta o en un depósito a tenerlo en un fondo de inversión, voy a poner un ejemplo, en estos momentos Gaesco se encuentra en una muy difícil situación, es poco conocido y por eso casi nadie se acuerda de esta entidad ha sido la primera en caer, ya ha caído porque en estos días se encuentra en un proceso de venta que pasa porque un fondo de inersión de Dubai lance una OPA sobre Colonial porque es esta entidad la que prestó el dinero a Portillo para comprar las acciones de Colonial, y necesitan recupera el dinero para que la empresa valga algo y así poder venderla, pues bien, la CNMV obligó hace unos días a Gaesco a colocar todo el dinero en efectivo de los clientes en fondos de inversión porque de esta manera si finalmente se va a pique y no puede ser vendida, los clientes no pierden el dinero.


----------



## Celia (28 Feb 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> Yo no sé si será caro o barato abrir una cuenta en Suiza, lo que sé es que la rentabilidad es muy baja, se paga seguridad y opacidad con rentabilidad, quien quiera poner su dinero en sitio seguro y seguir obteniendo una rentabilidad aceptable lo mejor que puede hacer es suscribir fondos de inversión extrangeros desde comercializadores españoles, y si quieres gestoras suizas las hay de sobra, y buenas, por ejemplo Vontobel, Pictec, UBS...



En el UBS solo és aconsejable cuando por fin dimita oficialmente el Dr. Ospel. El Vontobel ya ha adelantado ciertos "problemillas" similares a Liechtenstein, además este está realmente especializado en clientes alemanes.

Yo aconsejaría el DZ Privatbank Schweiz, AIG Private Bank, Pictet en Ginebra.


----------



## Holocausto2008 (28 Feb 2008)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> Supongo que este hilo está abierto con la intencionalidad de saber como no perder el dinero si una caja o banco se va a pique tras el 9M, que es el miedo que tiene mucha gente y que está fundado, pues bien, es muy distinto el tener el dinero en cuanta o en un depósito a tenerlo en un fondo de inversión, voy a poner un ejemplo, en estos momentos Gaesco se encuentra en una muy difícil situación, es poco conocido y por eso casi nadie se acuerda de esta entidad ha sido la primera en caer, ya ha caído porque en estos días se encuentra en un proceso de venta que pasa porque un fondo de inersión de Dubai lance una OPA sobre Colonial porque es esta entidad la que prestó el dinero a Portillo para comprar las acciones de Colonial, y necesitan recupera el dinero para que la empresa valga algo y así poder venderla, pues bien, la CNMV obligó hace unos días a Gaesco a colocar todo el dinero en efectivo de los clientes en fondos de inversión porque de esta manera si finalmente se va a pique y no puede ser vendida, los clientes no pierden el dinero.



Puedo estar de acuerdo en que en una situación de corralito, el dinero en fondos está a salvo porque las participaciones de esos fondos están custodiados en una sociedad depositaria. Hasta aquí todo OK, pero ¿qué pasa si necesitas dinero? Al vender participaciones del fondo, éstas se abonarían en cuentas de bancos del corralito, y no podrías disponer del dinero. Lo único que se me ocurre, y que no se si es viable, es dar la orden a la depositaria de que abone en una cuenta de otro país, no intervenido. Si eso no es posible, otra opción sería dar orden a la depositaria de que transfiera los valores a otra depositaria de otro país, vinculada a un banco no intervenido, y abonar entonces en una cuenta a tu nombre en ese otro banco.

No se si legalmente es posible hacer esto. Se me ocurre, entre otros, motivos fiscales, ya que el estado perdería su retención del 18% sobre las plusvalías.

¿Alguien puede arrojar algo de luz al respecto?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Feb 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Puedo estar de acuerdo en que en una situación de corralito, el dinero en fondos está a salvo porque las participaciones de esos fondos están custodiados en una sociedad depositaria. Hasta aquí todo OK, pero ¿qué pasa si necesitas dinero? Al vender participaciones del fondo, éstas se abonarían en cuentas de bancos del corralito, y no podrías disponer del dinero. Lo único que se me ocurre, y que no se si es viable, es dar la orden a la depositaria de que abone en una cuenta de otro país, no intervenido. Si eso no es posible, otra opción sería dar orden a la depositaria de que transfiera los valores a otra depositaria de otro país, vinculada a un banco no intervenido, y abonar entonces en una cuenta a tu nombre en ese otro banco.
> 
> No se si legalmente es posible hacer esto. Se me ocurre, entre otros, motivos fiscales, ya que el estado perdería su retención del 18% sobre las plusvalías.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede arrojar algo de luz al respecto?



La solución sería cambiar de comercializador, es como el traspaso solo que no cambias de fondo, yo lo he hecho en alguna ocasión y no hay problema.


----------



## giagio (29 Feb 2008)

*Abrir cuenta en Alemania*

Visto lo que esta' pasando a UBS el dinero tampoco esta' tan seguro en Suiza.
El unico pais que yo conosca donde toda lo que esta' en una cuenta esta' garantizado (creo hasta un par de millones - asi' que todo para los mortales) es Alemania.
Hay un fondo de garantia comun a los bancos que garantiza el importe integro si tu banco hace bancarotta.
Ademas no hay - a diferencia de Suiza - ninguna retencion fiscal sobre intereses o dividendos para extanjeros, porque los impuestos se tienen que pagar en el pais de residencia.

Aqui en Frankfurt yo tengo cuenta al Seutsche Bank, en las "torres gemelas". Mi consejera que es de Huelva y que estoy seguro estaria encantada de abrir cuentas para cualquiera.
Si teneis interes a su coordenada os la voy a dar y si el dinero que teneis es legal lo podeis transferir con el IBAN al dia mismo.

No es lo mismo si abreis una cuenta en Espana con el Deutsche - segun mi logica - pero eso lo controlaria
Saludos


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Feb 2008)

giagio dijo:


> Visto lo que esta' pasando a UBS el dinero tampoco esta' tan seguro en Suiza.
> El unico pais que yo conosca donde toda lo que esta' en una cuenta esta' garantizado (creo hasta un par de millones - asi' que todo para los mortales) es Alemania.
> Hay un fondo de garantia comun a los bancos que garantiza el importe integro si tu banco hace bancarotta.
> Ademas no hay - a diferencia de Suiza - ninguna retencion fiscal sobre intereses o dividendos para extanjeros, porque los impuestos se tienen que pagar en el pais de residencia.
> ...



El problema de alemania es que hay que ir allí a abrir la cuenta porque está prohibido hacerlo a distancia, ni siquiera puedes abrir una cuenta de correo electrónico en Alemania, bueno sí puedes pero tienes que poner que vives allí y poner una dirección completa.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Mar 2008)

deal1982 dijo:


> Pues mi idea es tener una cuenta en francos suizos una caja/banco español y hacer un plazo fijo con ellos (evidentemente no te darán mas de un 2,5% supongo).
> El lunes voy a preguntarlo en mi oficina.
> ¿Que os parece?



Has oído hablar del corralito?, aquí se utiliza mucho esta palabra y se utiliza mal, el corralito argentino consistió en que el estado argentino inmonvilizó los depósitos y cuentas en moneda extangera en bancos argentinos, la moyoría en dólares, hace unos meses el máximo tribunal argnetino dictó sentencia adevolver el dinero a la gente pero al cambio ya devaluado, si essos dólares hubieran estado en el extrangero no se los podrían haber robado.

Aquí se utiliza la palabra corralito en el sentido de crack del sistema bancario y pérdida de los ahorros de los clientes, para que hubiera un auténtico corralito sería necesario resucitar la peseta.


----------



## corralita (27 Abr 2010)

¿Alguien sabe cuanto es la garantía máxima de los Kantonalbank?

En esta web dice que la garantía en bancos suizos 30.000 francos suizos, pero quizás los que dependan de los cantones tiene otra garantía? ¿Existe un seguro de depósitos en Suiza? ¿Existe alguna Corporación Federal de Seguros de Depósitos?

¿Alguien conoce el Kantonalbank de zurich? Una amiga me ha hablado de él, y no sé si ir unos días a suiza, si lo veo seguro.

Gracias


----------



## corralita (27 Abr 2010)

He encontrado esto en un banco cantones de suiza. Está en alemán, parece decir que te garantizan todo pero como no sé alemán no estoy segura.

Staatsgarantie
Der Staat haftet gemäss Gesetz für alle Verbindlichkeiten der Zürcher Kantonalbank, so weit ihre eigenen Mittel nicht ausreichen. Diese Staatsgarantie wirkt als Stabilisator für den gesamten Finanzplatz, insbesondere in Zeiten wirtschaftlicher Unsicherheit.


----------



## Suizo1971 (27 Abr 2010)

El Estado (=cantón de Zurich) garantiza los depósitos.

Los bancos cantonales (como el banco cantonal de Zúrich, o Zürcher Kantonalbank) son bancos públicos, es decir pertenecen a los estados que componen la Confederación suiza. En este caso el cantón de Zurich.

Son bastante más de fiar que la banca privada (UBS, CS, etc.)... aunque nunca se sabe.


----------



## Mike D' (28 Abr 2010)

*Excelente opción en Suiza*

Para invertir a largo plazo un patrimonio en Suiza, recomendaría Julius Bär, es un buen banco de gran trayectoria y tradición, tienen una excelente atención.

Ellos cuentan con una amplia gama de fondos que van des los metales (los cuales pueden inclusive liquidar en fisico si se compra el minimo requerido) hasta agricultura, la inversión no esta atada a CHF ya que puede ser en distintas monedas EUR, GBP, USD, etc, cuentan con asesoria por parte de su personal que es gente muy profesional, en general he tenido una excelente experiencia con ellos.

Para quien pensaba en el oro como una opción en realidad esta no ha sido mi mejor inversión ya que lamentablemente compre a precios bastante altos, pero otros fondos de la cartera me han ayudado a superar esta situación.

En cuanto a rendimiento la gráfica del fondo de Oro físico (jbgoex:sw), habla por si sola, saludos.


----------



## Mike D' (28 Abr 2010)

*Algunos fondos*

*Aqui mi aporte del 24/03/2010 en el hilo* 
Burbuja Económica > Foros > Bolsa e inversiones alternativas > *Alguien me recomienda un fondo para invertir?* 



Mike D' dijo:


> Los mejores que he comprado ultimamente son los siguientes:
> 
> JBBSEUA:LX Julius Baer Multistock - Black Sea Fund YTD 15.67%
> JBAGREA:LX Julius Baer Multistock - Agriculture Fund YTD 11.62%
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/140546-alguien-me-recomienda-un-fondo-para-invertir-2.html


----------



## spam (28 Abr 2010)

¿Hay manera de abrir una cuenta non-resident en algún banco suizo sin ir hasta suiza? Vamos, algo así como lo de Societé Generale a través de la Caixa...


----------



## spam (29 Abr 2010)

Por cierto, sé que no es exactamente el tema y voy algo despistado, pero... ¿cómo se abre una cuenta en francos suizos?

He oído que son caras, ¿acaso no es como comprar divisa?

¿Hay alguna diferencia entre abrir una cuenta en CHF en una entidad suiza, francesa, alemana, española? En esta última, ¿los CHF estarían a salvo de corralitos, conversiones forzosas en deuda patriótica y demás barbaridades?
Lo digo porque supongo que aquí, más que la nacionalidad de la entidad, cuenta la nacionalidad de la divisa. Pero hablo sin tener ni idea.

En fin... ¿cómo véis el CHF como divisa refugio de cara a diversificar un poco? Aunque esté cara, como la incertidumbre aumente, todavía se encarecerá... No obstante, lo que más me preocupa es diversificar en inversiones seguras...


----------



## bullish consensus (3 May 2010)

quien comercializa en españa los fondos de juluis baer? porque imagino que no tendran sucursales por aqui.


----------



## Mike D' (3 May 2010)

La verdad no se si tendrán alguna oficina privada en España, pero quizás valga la pena aperturar la cuenta en alguna de las oficinas fuera del país, aparte creo que esto tendría ciertos beneficios adicionales. 

Aqui las ubicaciones:

Locations - Julius Baer worldwide - Bank Julius Baer


----------



## Mike D' (6 May 2010)

bullish consensus dijo:


> quien comercializa en españa los fondos de juluis baer? porque imagino que no tendran sucursales por aqui.



Swiss & Global Asset Management Ltd.
Zurich +41 58 426 60 60

Swiss & Global Asset Management Kapital AG
Frankfurt +49 69 50 50 500

Swiss & Global Asset Management (Italia) SGR S.p.A.
Milan +39 02 928 71 600

Swiss & Global Asset Management (Luxembourg) S.A.
Luxembourg +352 26 48 44 11

Fondos JB Galardonados 2010


----------



## ARTISTA901 (10 May 2010)

Abrir una cuenta en Suiza no es complicado. Pero no he leido en ningún sitio la cantidad máxima y de forma legal que se puede transferir (al dia/mes/año). Todo de forma legal y dinero A.
Alguien lo sabe a ciencia cierta? o donde encontrarlo?
Gracias


----------



## Mike D' (14 May 2010)

Si es un dinero por el que ya has pagado al fisco en el país de origen me imagino que no tienes mayor inconveniente, aunque la verdad no se como será eso de los limites, por ej en francia si una persona extranjera recibe un dinero paga sus impuestos y luego el mismo esta libre para ser transferido a donde lo desee, y todo legal.


----------



## ARTISTA901 (14 May 2010)

Gracias Mike, pero yo tengo entendido que en la CEE hay libre movimiento de capitales pero como Suiza no esta dento no lo tengo claro. No sería evasion de capitales?
Que conste que es todo en A, proveniente de nomina con sus respectivas retenciones y todo transparente. Pero no tengo claro.
Sé que a Francia o Alemania no hay problema, pero a Suiza?
Alguien lo sabe a ciencia cierta?


----------



## Mike D' (15 May 2010)

ARTISTA901 dijo:


> Gracias Mike, pero yo tengo entendido que en la CEE hay libre movimiento de capitales pero como Suiza no esta dento no lo tengo claro. No sería evasion de capitales?
> Que conste que es todo en A, proveniente de nomina con sus respectivas retenciones y todo transparente. Pero no tengo claro.
> Sé que a Francia o Alemania no hay problema, pero a Suiza?
> Alguien lo sabe a ciencia cierta?



Bueno en efecto suena raro, te recomendaría que consultes con tu banco, pero te comento mi caso, yo recibi un dinero en Francia y no vivo en Europa, asi que decidi enviarlo a Suiza, ese dinero pago TODOS los impuestos correspondientes en Francia (que son bastantes), luego de eso la compañía que debía acreditarme el dinero solo necesito mi IBAN para realizar la transferencia.

Pongamoslo así tu vas de vacaciones a USA y te compras un billete de loteria, y resultas premiado, una vez pagados los impuesto que ese dinero generó ya puedes transferirlo a España o donde te provoque, no se mucho de leyes pero me suena lógico, que el dinero tribute en el país de origen, o sea en tu caso si ya lo declaraste en España y pagaste impuestos por el que mas queda?


----------



## ARTISTA901 (8 Jun 2010)

Estoy leyendo el foro sobre los que se ha hablado esta última semana en Sitges. Los comentarios de Daniel Estulin sobre la salida de España del euro.
y no sé por qué me he acordado de este hilo.
Que cosas.


----------



## ooop000 (10 Jun 2010)

Yo quizá me paso una semana en Suiza este verano de vacaciones. Podría aprovechar para abrir una cuenta, y luego operar al 100% por internet con ella (al estilo ING en España) ???.

No sería para evadir nada, ni ganar intereses, solo un anti-corralito.


----------



## ooop000 (10 Jun 2010)

Celia dijo:


> En el UBS solo és aconsejable cuando por fin dimita oficialmente el Dr. Ospel. El Vontobel ya ha adelantado ciertos "problemillas" similares a Liechtenstein, además este está realmente especializado en clientes alemanes.
> 
> Yo aconsejaría el DZ Privatbank Schweiz, AIG Private Bank, Pictet en Ginebra.



Para abrir una simple cuenta para poner los pocos ahorros que tengo (8000€ aprox) que sería recomendable?.


----------



## redx (12 Jun 2010)

¿Qué os parece algo como este fondo en CHF?:

FF - Switzerland A CHF
ISIN LU0054754816

FF - Switzerland A CHF|ISIN:LU0054754816|Jonathan Ogier|Fidelity (FIL (Luxembourg) S.A.)|RV Suiza Cap. Grande


----------



## ooop000 (27 Jun 2010)

Alguna experiencia mas de este tipo? antes del crash.


----------



## ooop000 (16 Jul 2010)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> A raíz de un hilo de este mismo subforo, me he convencido de que, ante la que se nos viene encima, puede ser una sabia decisión invertir parte de mi patrimonio en oro.
> 
> ...



Alguna recomendación de que entidad escoger en Suiza ?


----------



## asertus (16 Jul 2010)

Yo tengo una cuenta para algunas inversiones en el SWISSQUOTE, SWITZERLAND'S LEADING ONLINE BROKER . La cuenta la abrí por internet, en inglés, les tuve que enviar una copia compulsada por notario del NIF y poco más.

En cuanto a interés, no dan apenas (y menos contando la retención fiscal), pero no tiene comisiones de mantenimiento. Este banco puede ser interesante también para temas forex, donde las horquillas son muy competitivas...

Por otro lado, en ING Bélgica hay unas cuentas bastante fáciles de hacer para expatriados, pero creo que hay que presentarse físicamente por allí...

Saludos


----------



## eolico (10 Nov 2011)

Refloto el hilo para no abrir uno nuevo.

Esta claro que con las ultimas noticias la cosa pinta como poco rara sino bastante mal. Suiza tiene la reputacion de haber sido refugio seguro durante los peores momentos, incluyendo guerras mundiales, asi que es mi eleccion.

En principio tengo dos opciones, Postfinance que esta disponible a todo lo ancho del pais y que tiene unas comisiones minimas o practicamente nulas. La otra opcion es Julius Baer que entiendo es una opcion mas pija, pero no tengo informacion de comisiones ni cantidades requeridas ni nada. Su pagina web es de publicidad y autobombo pero no comenta estos detalles.

Alguien tiene idea de sus comisiones? y si tienen oficina en España?


----------



## Moncho (10 Nov 2011)

pero la cuenta la harias en francos o euros?


----------



## eolico (10 Nov 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> pero la cuenta la harias en francos o euros?



En principio en euros por comodidad y ahorro de comisiones en los cambios.


----------



## sapoconcho (10 Nov 2011)

Mi humilde opinión: no sé yo si Suiza es la solución definitiva:
- El franco es ahora mismo una moneda fuerte.
- Hay bancos suizos con importantes problemas igual que cualquier otros (léase UBS).
- Si vas a declarar tu cuenta al BdE, igual te da tenerla en Suiza que en cualquier otro país "civilizado" (el BdE no tiene, "en principio", potestad en ningún otro país).

y algunas cosas más que mucha gente ha comentado ya por este foro en hilos e hilos.

Finalmente, por lo que he leido por este y otros foros, el más asequible para realizar todo sin tener que desplazarse y con muy bajas comisiones, parece ser www.swissquote.ch y te permite abrir cuentas en muchas divisas. Yo por si acaso, tengo el enlace a este banco en mi lista de favoritos.

PS. Todo esto si el mundo sigue girando como ayer, si mañana estalla la WWIII (como dice el amigo Larouche) pues ya no sé ná.
PS2. Antes de que salga Ejpaña del € tendría que haberse pirao Portugal, Irlanda, Grecia... y llevamos 5 años de crisis y ná de ná. A ver si al final no va a pasar ná y resulta que sólo quieren asustarnos para que movamos el dinero y generemos comisiones para sus pobres amijos los banqueros..

Seguiremos atentos al hilo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Nov 2011)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Mi humilde opinión: no sé yo si Suiza es la solución definitiva:
> - El franco es ahora mismo una moneda fuerte.
> - Hay bancos suizos con importantes problemas igual que cualquier otros (léase UBS).
> - Si vas a declarar tu cuenta al BdE, igual te da tenerla en Suiza que en cualquier otro país "civilizado" (el BdE no tiene, "en principio", potestad en ningún otro país).
> ...



Es posible que solo sea un susto, pero lo que queremos evitar es un susto mucho mayor. De ahí que lo de la cuenta en Swiss no sea una tontería para algunos.

Yo -como principiante porque no he realizado operaciones de este tipo-, me cuestiono algunas dudas. 

Una vez abierta la cuenta, transfiero dinero en euros (lo más fácil). Me cobran una comisión...ya me lo espero, aunque de hecho debería ser del 0.6 % más unos 18 euros de Swift y no sé qué más. 

Ahora vienen las dudas, aparte de que comunique mis datos fiscales:

1.- Cómo me transfiero dinero si decido invertir el proceso?. A cualquier banco español o europeo?.

2.- Cuanto cobran por transformar parte o todo del capital en dólares, francos o coronas? (es un decir). 

3.- Por qué tienen diferentes rentabilidades el franco, euro o dólar USA?

Gracias


----------

